# Model help?



## ioabest17 (May 9, 2016)

Hi everyone!

Just wondering if anyone can help at all, I'm looking for a model of my favourite ship MV Isle of Arran but i cant build one myself as i have a disability. Does anyone know where i could get one built?
Thank you all,
Cameron Shaw


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Welcome*

Cameron,

On behalf of the SN Moderators, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
You will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and, since you share common interests with many of our members, I am sure you will undoubtedly be exchanging messages before long. (Thumb)


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Cameron *and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Mike Vaughan (Apr 6, 2014)

*Request help with M V Port Brisbane Info, photographs build plans etc.*

Hi everyone,

I'm currently building a model of the M V Port Brisbane and would appreciate any info on her. She was a great ship to sail on, and well ahead of her time for her streamlined appearance.

Thank you in advance
Mike

PS first time I've used this system (fingers crossed)


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

ioabest17 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can help at all, I'm looking for a model of my favourite ship MV Isle of Arran but i cant build one myself as i have a disability. Does anyone know where i could get one built?
> Thank you all,
> Cameron Shaw


as a card modeller im sure i have seen a card model of her,give me some time and i will hunt around for you


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

ioabest17 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can help at all, I'm looking for a model of my favourite ship MV Isle of Arran but i cant build one myself as i have a disability. Does anyone know where i could get one built?
> Thank you all,
> Cameron Shaw


only one from that line i have found so far is the Bute.will keep looking


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

herky said:


> as a card modeller im sure i have seen a card model of her,give me some time and i will hunt around for you


yes there is a card model of her.......I have one, or should I say ,my daughter has one that I bought for her one Christmas, but have not made it yet,

However if you are looking for a larger scale model of one, ask Donald Meek on this site, as I think he has a built model of her. you never know, he might sell it, if you offer a good amount............but not talking small change....models such as his are worth many hundreds of pounds, if not into 4 figures.
These models take hundreds of hours to build, not a few nights in a bedroom.
I myself am building one of the streaker Jupiter, and have been on it for several hundred hours already, so much is the time we spend building them.

Neil.


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

nhp651 said:


> yes there is a card model of her.......I have one, or should I say ,my daughter has one that I bought for her one Christmas, but have not made it yet,
> 
> However if you are looking for a larger scale model of one, ask Donald Meek on this site, as I think he has a built model of her. you never know, he might sell it, if you offer a good amount............but not talking small change....models such as his are worth many hundreds of pounds, if not into 4 figures.
> These models take hundreds of hours to build, not a few nights in a bedroom.
> ...


can i ask who the publisher is or mayby you post a picture of front cover and i will look through card model sites


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

herky said:


> can i ask who the publisher is or mayby you post a picture of front cover and i will look through card model sites


ahh, now that is a problem, herky..........my daughter is somewhat untidy to say the least, and it is in her bedroom somewhere.........

saying that her bedroom is like a black hole, a collapsed nova, is an understatement, but she is back home from sea in around 10 days so will ask her then where it is, as I'm not even attempting to go into uncharted territories without an armed guard, for fear of what might be lurking in their.......

thank god she keeps her cabin tidy at sea, lol.

neil.(Whaaa)(Smoke)


----------



## herky (Sep 24, 2012)

nhp651 said:


> ahh, now that is a problem, herky..........my daughter is somewhat untidy to say the least, and it is in her bedroom somewhere.........
> 
> saying that her bedroom is like a black hole, a collapsed nova, is an understatement, but she is back home from sea in around 10 days so will ask her then where it is, as I'm not even attempting to go into uncharted territories without an armed guard, for fear of what might be lurking in their.......
> 
> ...


no problems.bought up daughter on my own so i know what you are saying.i would be interested in building this myself as im a big time card model ship builder so publishers name or even better scan of front cover would help me find.no rush as i have heaps on the build at moment


----------

